

David Einhorn Just Cried Bubble And Let Slip The Shorts Of War - chiachun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/22/david-einhorn-just-cried-bubble-and-let-slip-the-shorts-of-war/

======
smoorman1024
I think you need to trust Einhorn on this one. The author Alex Willhelm sounds
like quite the apologist for the tech and venture industries. I'm not going to
get into the technical details of the valuations because Einhorn does a much
better job of that(pdf to Greenlight letter
[https://www.streetaccount.com/FileLinkHandler.axd?filename=S...](https://www.streetaccount.com/FileLinkHandler.axd?filename=STORYID1475487_Greenlight%20Capital%201Q14%20letter.pdf&e=0&u=73988)
).

I argue though that there is something more at play here than just a bubble
mentality around tech stocks. Low interest rates have caused investors to seek
higher returns in riskier ventures. In my opinion this could be the cause of
why so much money has gone into the venture capital industry. So along with
the bubble popping because there is no greater fool to buy also consider that
as The Federal Reserve begins to curtail its easy money policies all riskier
assets are likely to pull back.

